# Malaya Shrimp



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Thought I'd share a few photos of my Malaya Shrimp. Grown up now and the females are beginning to develop saddles.




























First photo is a male, then a female, third is still in question, but shows a very different color pattern than it's tank mates.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pics, Bill


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Trena, One is now berried...










These shrimp actually give birth to freshwater larva, they then become little shrimp in a few days time.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Where did you get them? The pictures are great!

I think the last one looks more like a 'ninja shrimp' than a Malaya their eggs are usually much smaller.

Either way nice shrimp!

-Andrew


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

i thought it was ninja shrimp with the smaller eggs dont there larva have a abbreviated planktonic stage?


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

They are from Mustafa and most definitely Malaya Shrimp and yes they do have a larval stage that is completed within 3 days or so and in fresh water. Here is another photo... I have raised these from very young shrimplets and this is this females first batch of eggs. there is more info on the Malaya here, 
http://www.petshrimp.com/malayashrimp.html










Cheers and thanks, Bill


----------

